# احترف كل المضخات حمل وح تدعيلي



## md beida (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم*​*كوصفي فني تبريد وتكيف دائما اواجه مشكلة مع المضخات انواعها .. صيانتها.. اختيارها .. تشغليها السليم مع العلم ان تسعين بالمئة من المشاكل التي نواجهها سببها هو سوء الاستخدام لذالك بحثت عن حل في الانترنت ووجدته وهو كورس في المضخات 364 صفحة وانا استفدت منو كتير وهو هدية الى مشرفي المنتدى وجميع اعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ صدقوني الكورس يستحق الاف الدولارات حيث يتناول كل المضخات الماء الزيت النفط .... حمل ونشوف شو رايك 

بالمقابل لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء



Pumping Principles Course



​TABLE of CONTENTS​

Archimedes 
Hydraulic Principles 
Atmospheric Pressure 
Pressure 
Geometric Arguments
Vacuum 
Development 
Hydraulic Level 
Hydrostatic Paradox 
Backflow 
Events
Pump Section 
Pump Definitions 
Pump
Types of Pumps 
Basic Pump 
Progressive Cavity 
Screw Pump 
Submersible 
Vertical Turbine 
Centrifugal 
NPSH 
Pump Curves 
Motors 
Couplings 
Mechanical Seals 
Troubleshooting 
Electrical Glossary 
Well Selection
Pump Surging 
Glossary
References 
Math Formulas ​ 
**حمل من الرابط حجم الملف
15 ميجابايت

*
_http://www.abctlc.com/courses/PUMPINGPRINICPLES.pdf*
*_​


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التحميل


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك الفائدة مع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## aati badri (22 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت كثيرا
شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك الفائدة مع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## aati badri (22 أكتوبر 2012)

في الموضوع
Irrigation Water Pumps


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما
و ننتظر منك مزيد من التوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (22 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا الكتاب وما يحتويه كنز ، أرجو من الجميع الإسفادة منه
الشكر الجزيل ​


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

احمد مختار الحجار قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا





احمد مختار الحجار قال:


> جاري التحميل





aati badri قال:


> احسنت كثيرا
> شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك الفائدة مع اعضاء المنتدى





aati badri قال:


> في الموضوع
> Irrigation Water Pumps





عمران احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما
> و ننتظر منك مزيد من التوفيق بأذن الله





MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> هذا الكتاب وما يحتويه كنز ، أرجو من الجميع الإسفادة منه
> الشكر الجزيل ​




شكرا لكم

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ

​


----------



## رجل الصناعة (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


 

مشكور يا هندسه والله يجازيك الف خير


----------



## جاد الكريم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كتاب مهم جداً شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جاد الكريم قال:


> كتاب مهم جداً شكراً جزيلاً


 

المهم هو انت يا جاد الكريم والله عندو حسن الثواب


----------



## asertaym (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير....واضافه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

asertaym قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير....واضافه في ميزان حسناتك



تسلملي يا مهندس والله يكون فعونك


----------



## aati badri (3 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225996.html


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ahmed shal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225996.html





nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .





ahmed shal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




والله مشكور يا استاذ  aati badri 
وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة
وبصراحة الكتب بتاعك مية في المئة 
واسأل الله يعطيك طول العمر ممزوج بالصحة والعافية انت والاستاذ nofal والاخ
ahmed shal وجميع منتسبي هذا الصرح الشامخ 

وتقبلو تحياتي

​


----------



## zanitty (4 نوفمبر 2012)

يا سيدى لن ننساك من الدعاء حتى و ان لم تضع شيئا 
شاكرين حسن جهودك


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يا سيدى لن ننساك من الدعاء حتى و ان لم تضع شيئا
> شاكرين حسن جهودك



zanitty كل الشكر هو من حقك وكل الدعاء هو واجبنا نحوك ونرجو من الله ان تستمر في العطاء و ان يبدل الله سيئاتك حسنات وان شاء الله الفردوس الاعلى يجمعنا وكل هذا على الله هين انما يقول كن فيكون
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور مشكور على هذه المساهمة القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العطاء الدسم


----------



## md beida (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور مشكور على هذه المساهمة القيمة
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العطاء الدسم



مشكور استاذي على التشجيع 
يسعدني ان أساهم في بناء هذا المنتدى
ولكن الله يعلم قدر ما افدتنا انت وباقي الزملاء لذا لن اصاب بالغرور لأن مشاركاتي كلها لا تعتبر الا نقطة ندى في بحركم العميق
أبشرك انت وباقي الزملاء ان أجركم عند 
من لايظلم عنده أحد 

وأسال الله ان يضاعفه لكم
ويسكنكم فسيح جناته ​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## eyadinuae (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله بك ........


----------



## m7mad_7amza (11 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 يناير 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## اسد البحار (12 يناير 2014)

thanks, but i can't read english


----------



## ماهر عطية (13 يناير 2014)

الله يجزيك عننا كل خير كتاب جدا مهم


----------



## eng_m_fatah (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااااا كتاب رائع ومفيد


----------



## مستريورك (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور استاذنا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## asd_zxc (22 سبتمبر 2014)

10/10 يا هندسة , ربنا يكرمك


----------

